# Isle of Harris Golf Club (Scarista)



## Backache (Aug 18, 2019)

I was recently on holiday on the Isle of Harris and thought I would stick in a quick review.
For those who don't know where Harris is it is part of the Northern most island in the outer Hebrides, Harris and Lewis although talked of as two separate Islands are part of the same land mass, though the two parts have a very different feel. Lewis is the more northerly and the more densely populated (a relative concept, it's not exactly the home counties). It is a place of Moorland and peat bogs with a stunning coast line.
Harris itself divides into two with a very hilly northern half and a slightly more gentle southern half, a rocky coast line faces east and over to Skye whereas a Sandy coastline faces West to the Atlantic.
Scarista is a hamlet on the Western side of the southern part of Harris, the golf course is a nine- holer on a  sloping sandy hill overlooking the beach. The views are absolutely sensational with white sands on the beach, turquoise waters and the backdrop of the North Harris hills with the ocean flanked by Tarensay Island and the Toe of Harris. I don't think I have ever been in a more stunning setting for golf.

In order to play you stick your money in to an honest box Â£15 for nine holes or Â£25 for the day envelopes to put your money in and score cards are provided for in the club house (Two  roof turfed  converted shipping containers) Trolleys are also available for hire on the same honesty system. Clubs are advertised as available but a couple of visitors who I met and who wanted to play struggled to find them I'm not sure what the system is.
The course is 2417 for nine holes and 4834 for eighteen, it has apparently been changed recently some of the tee signs are marked for the older yardages, I think the scorecard is accurate. the course was not recognised by my skycaddy Aire2. It is on one side of a hill with quite a few sloping lies and changes of gradient. the turf is machair soil which is from sand blown in form the beaches and grassland established on top it is very quick drying and a delight to play from, the flowers in the rough are lovely but make ball hunting difficult (yellow balls would probably help).
The length of the course gives an indication that it is not the most challenging course and the fairways are reasonably generous once you have worked out the best lines which took me a couple of rounds and the odd lost ball, the second hole in particular which was incorrectly yardaged on the tee was difficult to judge where to hit the tee shot for myself who is a short hitter. If you do find the rough though finding the ball is not easy.

The greens were generally in good condition with one that had suffered a little , considering the length of the course most of the greens were very large other than the 6th which is about the smallest I have played. This would give the impression that scoring is very easy however though not a tough course I suspect many will be surprised at how difficult accessing the hole can be from off the green, most of the greens slope significantly and on my visit most of the holes wer at the edges of the greens well guarded by bunkers or slopes or both, trying to get close to the hole even a short distance form the green was very much a risk reward challenge and at my level of golf (17 h/cap) not straightforward plently of pars to be had but I couldn't get a birdie in 33 holes. 

All in all a fabulous experience of jawdroppingly beautiful scenery with golf to put a smile on your face , highly recommended if you ever get the chance.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 18, 2019)

I played this last year while on a cycle tour... Borrowed some clubs from the owner of a b&b I was staying at. I think there is a hotel nearby you can borrow clubs from, and iirc there were a couple of bags of old clubs in the clubhouse which could be raided for weapons.
It's beyond great when the weather is good. Cycling round Harris is bucket list stuff on a good day, and there's decent food at the restaurant by the ferry terminal back to berneray (sp).


----------



## Backache (Aug 18, 2019)

pendodave said:



			I played this last year while on a cycle tour... Borrowed some clubs from the owner of a b&b I was staying at. I think there is a hotel nearby you can borrow clubs from, and iirc there were a couple of bags of old clubs in the clubhouse which could be raided for weapons.
It's beyond great when the weather is good. Cycling round Harris is bucket list stuff on a good day, and there's decent food at the restaurant by the ferry terminal back to berneray (sp).
		
Click to expand...

We took bikes as well, had an absolutely fabulous day cycling on North Uist, lovely scenery there as well.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm a Life Member and go every two years and play in the Open and the Life Members Open. It is a fun course and the weather plays a big part in the difficulty eg the third , uphill and into the wind!!
 The new 9th is close to the road, whereas the old one was in the centre of the course to a green  that was between dunes and collected sand during the winter.
You always have to play the tee shot on the second further right than you think. 

Good to hear that you enjoyed playing there and hope you will return.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 19, 2019)

Scotland's Western Isles are IMO the most beautiful place in the UK...â€¦  & if you get the opportunity, & the weather, to access St Kilda you will have memories that remain forever & experienced by very few people.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

never played it but must be a tough course 4900 yard 9 holes oosh


----------



## Backache (Aug 19, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			I'm a Life Member and go every two years and play in the Open and the Life Members Open. It is a fun course and the weather plays a big part in the difficulty eg the third , uphill and into the wind!!
The new 9th is close to the road, whereas the old one was in the centre of the course to a green  that was between dunes and collected sand during the winter.
You always have to play the tee shot on the second further right than you think.

Good to hear that you enjoyed playing there and hope you will return.
		
Click to expand...

I think the Open was played a few days before we went this year and was very wet . It was pretty breezy and the third was straight into it., but I think I basically caught it on a good day the sun was shining and the wind was certainly less than later in the week.

Definitely hope to play it again.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 19, 2019)

2blue said:



			Scotland's Western Isles are IMO the most beautiful place in the UK...â€¦  & if you get the opportunity, & the weather, to access St Kilda you will have memories that remain forever & experienced by very few people.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Only discovered them in the last few years and very glad of it. If I were being picky, I would say that they need the weather...
Nothing like landing on the beach at Barra!


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 20, 2019)

I drove past once but the weather was too bad to play it.
I believe Faldo played there. They might still play for the Faldo fiver. 

Courses off the west coast of Scotland I have played.
Stornoway (Lewis), Sconser (Skye). Craignure and Tobermory (Mull), Isle of Seil, Gigha, the 7 courses on Arran and the 3 on Bute.

Not sure if they are all still there, but my favourites were Sconser, Isle of Seil, Lochranza, and the quirky Isle of Bute GC with its tangled rough and stone walls.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 20, 2019)

I managed to play here as well as Barra and Askernish last summer. Lovely setting and a fab course.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 22, 2019)

2blue said:



			Scotland's Western Isles are IMO the most beautiful place in the UK...â€¦  & if you get the opportunity, & the weather, to access St Kilda you will have memories that remain forever & experienced by very few people.
		
Click to expand...

I've been to St Kilda - the first day, the wind was too strong to walk up from the village but the second was flat calm and blue skies. I then managed to get attacked by Arctic Skuas as I walked to the top of the island.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 22, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			I drove past once but the weather was too bad to play it.
I believe Faldo played there. They might still play for the Faldo fiver.

Courses off the west coast of Scotland I have played.
Stornoway (Lewis), Sconser (Skye). Craignure and Tobermory (Mull), Isle of Seil, Gigha, the 7 courses on Arran and the 3 on Bute.

Not sure if they are all still there, but my favourites were Sconser, Isle of Seil, Lochranza, and the quirky Isle of Bute GC with its tangled rough and stone walls.
		
Click to expand...

They do still play for the Faldo Fiver.

i found Stornoway an enjoyable course but did not play Lochranza while on Arran this summer. i preferred to play Shiskine - superb, Lamlash - excellent apart from 3 holes, Corrie - short but great fun on the side of a hill, Brodick - excellent even though it is relatively flat and Machrie Bay which is straight forward unless the wind blows, which it usually does.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			never played it but must be a tough course 4900 yard 9 holes oosh
		
Click to expand...

Usually played in good winds but the course is on land that drops from the road down towards  the sea edge. That gives some good elevation changes.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 22, 2019)

Never played golf on Harris, I have cycled round the Outer Hebrides but need to try the courses out for size. 

Won't be for the next few years right enough, kids of a certain age don't want scenery and walks!


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 24, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			i found Stornoway an enjoyable course but did not play Lochranza while on Arran this summer. i preferred to play Shiskine - superb, Lamlash - excellent apart from 3 holes, Corrie - short but great fun on the side of a hill, Brodick - excellent even though it is relatively flat and Machrie Bay which is straight forward unless the wind blows, which it usually does.
		
Click to expand...

My ideal golf break would be to catch the ferry from Ardrossan to Arran.
Play Corrie and Lochranza (don't miss this one, it's unique).
Ferry to Kintyre then another ferry to Gigha where I think the course may have reopened.
Drive to Isle of Seil across the Atlantic bridge for the most relaxing course I know. Stunning views of Scarba.
Drive down to Kyles of Bute GC, where hopefully it's not too wet. Rubbish scenery, though. https://www.kylesofbutegolfclub.co.uk/
Ferry to Bute to play Bute GC which advertises a unique golf experience.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 24, 2019)

Bute is a tremendous wee track, it's a change shoes at the car and stick your money in the honesty box and go course. 

Probably the healthiest course on Bute. Wouldn't miss out on Rothesay GC either, views are probably the best in Scotland.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 27, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			My ideal golf break would be to catch the ferry from Ardrossan to Arran.
Play Corrie and Lochranza (don't miss this one, it's unique).
Ferry to Kintyre then another ferry to Gigha where I think the course may have reopened.
Drive to Isle of Seil across the Atlantic bridge for the most relaxing course I know. Stunning views of Scarba.
Drive down to Kyles of Bute GC, where hopefully it's not too wet. Rubbish scenery, though. https://www.kylesofbutegolfclub.co.uk/
Ferry to Bute to play Bute GC which advertises a unique golf experience.







Click to expand...

 Thanks for that. It gives us ideas for future tours.


----------

